# Smart snout a new app to help track your missing pet



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2022)

The idea of losing your dog is something that fills any owner with dread, but a new app could make it easier to identify and reunite with your pooch, should it go missing.

_The app, called Smart Snout, can track missing dogs by treating their noses like a fingerprint.   

Smart Snout is the brainchild of Bradley Watson, 44, who came up with the idea after watching a police show on TV.

He saw officers using fingerprint technology to collar crooks and realised that the same idea could be applied to pooches.

It is thought that every dog's nose has a pattern that, when coupled with the shape of its nostril openings, is distinctive enough to identify it.

Smart Snout's backers claim the app will eclipse microchipping, which is currently a legal requirement in the UK.

The app is free to download but costs £4.99 annually if you want to register your dog's details.

Paying customers are asked to enter some basic information like name, breed and colour, as well as uploading a nose picture.

Then, once that information is in, if it were to be lost or stolen and then recovered, the finder could simply scan the snout, Bradley claims.

At this point, the owner and the finder will be alerted to the dog's identity - reuniting to get the pooch home safely.

Smart Snout was only launched properly eight weeks ago but already has more than 2,000 subscribers - with even more downloads, Bradley said._

https://www.smartsnout.co.uk/

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/science...S-help-identify-reunite-lost-pups-owners.html


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 31, 2022)

what a novel idea  -  here's hopin' that it spreads to this side of the pond...


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> what a novel idea - here's hopin' that it spreads to this side of the pond...


Yes, I hope so... the theft of animals , predominately dogs in the UK has been horrifically high of late, of course they're using the high pedigree, and designer dogs to breed extensively from and make a fortune from selling. 

The theft of dogs is a particular worry because the thieves themselves are being ruthless in their quest to get their hands on  high end expenisve breeds , like our labradoodles and cockapoos, etc.... so people are on edge very often while walking their dogs alone, and certainly never having them off leash..


----------

